
Why the Rich Love Burning Man - qzervaas
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2015/08/burning-man-one-percent-silicon-valley-tech
======
embiggen

        CLOUDATLAS 32 minutes ago [dead] [-]
        
        great
    

@dang Are you able to shed light on why this account is hell-banned? I don't
see anything that looks that bad in the public activity.

~~~
mtmail
Better to email hn@ycombinator.com

Otherwise the whole discussion thread will turn to be about hell-banning and
not the article.

~~~
embiggen
Thanks for the advice mtmail! Much appreciated.

